# Lamp price for JVC RPTV?



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello,

Our 2008 JVC 65" RPTV (code HD-65DS8DDU, differs a bit from USA codes, due to other tuner) needs a new lamp (code PK-CL120UA). I am in Belgium and these RPTV's are very rare over here (no visitor ever heard of the principle). I can order lamps elsewhere in EU, but prices are €350 to €420, which seems a lot. However, I found it for $140 here:
http://www.discount-merchant.com/JV...-Projection-TV-Lamp-p/jvc_pk-cl120uaa_enc.htm
They state that is 100% genuine etc. Is this OK? Or am I missing something?

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it is the same lamp, then yes, it is OK. DM has been a reliable vendor for lamps, as long as you are getting the original. I do not know which lamp your model set uses. I would look at the markings on the back of the reflector and verify with them that they are the same on their lamp.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

I decide to make the jump and ordered 2 lamps without housing because the enclosures were out of stock. Also found that JVC of USA is charging $259 for them. Which is only half as much as the European non-JVC stores are asking.

My price from DM with shipping for the 2 lamps is $269. Excl duties and VAT.


----------



## erwinbel (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Lamp for JVC RPTV: OK!*

We received the 2 lamps and replaced the one from the TV. Dismantling the enclosure and putting the new lamp in was easy enough for anyone who can use a Philips screwdriver. I was worried since the new lamps were "Philips made in China" (local Philips lamp guy in Turnhout, Belgium - where most Philips lamps are made - did not know this lamp) but this was not necessary, since the lamp in the TV is also "Philips made in China"!

The lamp worked fine (I say about double the output from the old one) since we have put it in 4 days ago. For 1/3 of the EU price!


----------

